# Coffee experts welcome here



## MikeWazowski (Dec 25, 2019)

Hello, I hope you're doing well!

I'm looking for a coffee maker. Usually, I make coffee in cezve, so I don't savvy in coffee machines. Which one makes the better taste of coffee, the one that uses grounded coffee, or the one that uses coffee beans? The matter is that I move to the dormitory for some time and there is no stove in the room. Help!


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm no expert. If you want to make turkish coffee in a dorm without a stove using a cesve you might use a portable stove like the guy in this video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5PtWraNRTY

I don't savvy coffee machines too well either. If you want American brewed coffee, drip coffee makers are inexpensive starting at about $15 and your college room-mate is less likely to burn down the dorm with it.

Or for about the same price as an inexpensive drip maker, you could buy an electric tea kettle and make coffee at least as good and probably better using a pour-over system. This one by Melitta is the least expensive as far as I know. This gives you control over the water temperature and to some extent how long coffee steeps.

But your questions about ground coffee or beans is where the quality of cup is mostly determined. Beans have to be roasted and then ground to make coffee. You can buy whole roasted beans and grind them yourself, but then you need to pick a grinder. The quality and type of bean, the type, and date of grind affect the quality of the coffee. You can even buy green coffee beans and roast them yourself but it's unlikely you want to take it that far even though that is the most rewarding part of the process.

Merry Chrismas and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MikeWazowski (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks for the detailed response. I don't consider buying a stove, unfortunately. 
I'm looking for a coffee maker and I've put an eye on a Ninja coffee bar. It's said to be a well-known, what do you think about it? Also, they write that it's "loud sometimes", is it true? Well, I wake up early and the first thing I do after a shower is drinking coffee, but I don't want to wake my roommates up too, so there is a difference for me. Also would be interesting to read response about Bonavita, thanks


----------



## taxlady (Dec 26, 2019)

If it were me, i would buy an electric kettle and a Melitta set for pour over / filter coffee. Then you can boil water for tea or other things too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 26, 2019)

Bonavita? Let me tell you. We love Cuisinart products. Over the decades we've probably had four or five various brewers from them. Then tenspeed (where are you these days, ten?) mentioned his new Bonavita. We decided to get one for ourselves and pass along our still good Cuisinart to our daughter. The flavor of the coffee from the Bonavita is noticable better than the Cuisinart, and we always enjoyed that coffee. There's a bit of a learning curve, but it doesn't take long to get the correct measure of grounds.


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't know what a Cezve is, but the best coffee IMO right now, is from a French press, which is around $10.  You can use it with cold water, too.


----------

